# Venue for 21st - Dublin



## RedStix (17 Aug 2007)

Hi All

A friend is looking for a recommendation for where to have a 21st around the Tallaght, Clondalkin, Firhouse area etc.

Anyone with any suggestions?

Thanks
GED


----------



## tml (17 Aug 2007)

really depends on the numbers, but am from the area myself so have been to a number of 21st parties in the Red Cow Hotel and all have been successful ( including my own)  

Another suggestion could be to contact local GGA clubs - Thomas Davies ( Firhouse) Faughs (Templeogue) etc they usually rent out their club houses for parties

The Spawell also has a function room but may be slightly outside the area you are looking for


----------



## RonanC (17 Aug 2007)

Not a big fan of the Red Cow for 21st's !! 

Have been to about 20+ 21st's in Round Towers GAA club in clondalkin village and all have been great nights.


----------



## RedStix (20 Aug 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions everyone. I'll pass them on.

GED


----------



## Venue (30 Sep 2007)

>Another suggestion could be to contact local GGA clubs - Thomas Davies ( Firhouse) Faughs (Templeogue) etc they usually rent out their club houses for parties.

Have been to both in the past and both are very grim inside!

Theres a great room upstairs in Boomers pub in Clondalkin in the Dutch Village, very modern room, great atmosphere with nice lighting, lowrise little stage in it if you want a band or karoke or DJ you can walk to the Red Cow Luas stop in about ten minutes if you know the way. I also know someone who DJs alot of 21sts there, PM me if you want more details. More suited to a party with loads of young friends and mates that an aul foogies family style doo!

Disband De GAA


----------

